# Vorhandenen Teich sanieren bzw Technik verbessern



## falang (18. Dez. 2016)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde
Kurze Vorstellung von mir.Mein Name Norbert und wohne Nähe Ulm.Nach vielen verschiedenen Forenbesuchen hab ich entschieden meine Fragen hier zu stellen,da in den meisten meist nur auf bestimmte Produkte eingegangen wird bzw empfohlen wird oder man unzureichende Antwort bekommt.

Ich kam zum Teich wie die Jungfrau zum Kind. Hab eine Wohnung in einem Einfamilienhaus bezogen wo im Garten ein Teich vorhanden ist.

Dieser wurde jahrelang nicht gepflegt bzw mit einer Technik betrieben,die grad mal für ein 1000Liter Teich reichen würde.

Ergebniss...grüne Suppe...viele Algen usw usw

Mich geht der Teich eigentlich ja nichts an was Unterhalt bzw Pflege angeht. Jedoch ist er nun mal da und ich kann es nicht mit ansehen das dieser verkommt und man will es ja auch irgendwie schön haben.

Nachdem ich mich mit Teichtechnik und Planung ein wenig Wissen aneignete ging es erstmal darum eine Grundlage an Teich herzustellen. Sauber machen...Wasserwechsel.Und siehe da...da leben auch noch 12 Goldfische drinne.

Also auf eigene Kosten noch Filteranlage inkl Pumpe und UVC gekauft.Leider im nachinein festgestellt das diese vermutlich unterdimensoniert ist.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn...will März/April 17 mit möglichst wenig Kosten(Hauseigentümer zahlt nichts hinzu)die vorhandene Technik inkl neuer Teichfolie(alte ist über 30Jahre alt und löchrig)den Teich auf Vordermann bringen.Die Kosten sollten 700 – 900 euro nicht übersteigen.

Mir schwebt da der Bau mit Bodenablauf in Sinn.

Hier mal die Daten des teiches und was an Technik vorhanden ist.

*Teich*...4.50 breit..7,20 lang..ca max 65cm tief und beim letzten Füllen 10800Liter Volumen

*Technik*...Oase Biosmart 36000 Filter....Oase Öko Classic 11500 Pumpe und Vitron 36Watt UVC

alles war in gepumpter Version im Sommer im Betrieb.

Nun die erste Frage...ist mit diesem System überhaupt eine andere Lösung machbar?

  Ich versuch mal Bilder anzuhängen wie der Teich jetzt aussieht und was ich mir so vorstelle.



Es werden mit Sicherheit weitere Fragen auftauchen.



Danke für Antworten erstmal.


----------



## falang (18. Dez. 2016)

Hab ich vergessen...so in der Art stell ich mir das vor.
Nur anstatt mit Wasser gefüllten Pumpenschacht die Pumpe trocken im Schacht und mit einem Y-Ventil Skimmer und Filter regelbar?


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Dez. 2016)

falang schrieb:


> ie vorhandene Technik inkl neuer Teichfolie(alte ist über 30Jahre alt und löchrig)den Teich auf Vordermann bringen.Die Kosten sollten 700 – 900 euro nicht übersteigen.


Wenn du dem Teich eine neue Folie spendieren möchtest dann mach ihn wenigstens an einer Stelle 1,2 m tief. 2 m² Loch reichen. 65cm ist zu knapp für Fische. Könnte mal bei Viel Frost zu weit Durch frieren.
Dann schau dir mal in Fachbeiträge/Basiswissen Bereich die Randgestaltung an. So mit der Freien Folie hast du schnell wieder Löcher im Teich. Auch sieht eine Randgestalltung mit aufstehender Folie und Böschungsmatte zumeist schöner aus. 

Den Fachbeiträge/Basiswissen Bereich einmal lesen.....dann bist du schon ein ganzes Stück weiter. Nimm dir davon was für dich passend erscheint und stelle dann die genauen Fragen.


Die Folie an den Umlaufenden weißen Steinen hoch stellen und von innen die anderen gegen. Schon hast du eine Kapilarsperre.

Schau mal da 2.3 oder so
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/ufergestaltung.22228/


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Norbert,

Wenn du schon die Folie rausschmeißt kannst du den Teich zumindest teilweise tiefer anlegen. 65 cm ist bei Fischbesatz im Winter schon grenzwertig.


----------



## troll20 (18. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Norbert,
herzlich Willkommen bei den schreibenden Teichkloppis 

Soll es denn bei dem Fischbesatz bleiben?


----------



## falang (18. Dez. 2016)

Heidihooo
Erst mal Danke für die ersten Rückmeldungen. Zum Thema Fischbestand...Ja sollten möglichst nicht mehr an Fische rein.Die 12 Goldis langen mir. Hab ja auch nicht die passende Filteranlage um da mehr an Wasser zu klären.Die wird nach Umbau eh schon grenzwertig sein? Zum Thema Ufer.Ja da muss ganz klar was gemacht werden und stell mir das im Bild so vor mit Rand.Und mit Folienwechsel ist eh klar das ich dann gleich nachschaufel um mind. 1m tiefe zu haben.Wichtiger wäre auch zu wissen ob ich mit dem was ich hab(Filter,Pumpe)ein Bodenablauf erzielen/betreiben kann.


----------



## Teich4You (18. Dez. 2016)

falang schrieb:


> Also auf eigene Kosten noch Filteranlage inkl Pumpe und UVC gekauft.Leider im nachinein festgestellt das diese vermutlich unterdimensoniert ist.



Da du vermutlich schreibst....warum  kommst du darauf das der Filter nicht reicht?
Das Wasser sieht auf den Bilder in Ordnung aus.
Algenprobleme sehe ich keine.
Gab es Wassertest, die was anderes gesagt haben?



Tottoabs schrieb:


> 65cm ist zu knapp für Fische. Könnte mal bei Viel Frost zu weit Durch frieren.



Da sie bereits mehrere Jahre im Teich leben, wird der Teich wohl nicht zu flach sein.


Wenn die Folie kaputt ist, leg eine neue rein und gestalte den Rand anders.
Da der Teich eher wie ein Gartenteich angelegt ist, würde ich keinen Bodenablauf verbauen wollen.
Das ist zwar eine tolle Sache, aber bei diesem Teich unnötig aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Dez. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Da sie bereits mehrere Jahre im Teich leben, wird der Teich wohl nicht zu flach sein.


Der letzte richtige Winter ist schon ein paar Jahre her. Kommt aber bestimmt mal wieder. 
Ihm zu sagen das 65 cm OK sind hätte ich jetzt nicht von dir erwartet . Egal. Die Aussage ist Schwachsinn.


----------



## Teich4You (19. Dez. 2016)

Den *Schwachsinn *kannst du dir stecken.

Auf den Weltuntergang warten manche auch jedes Jahr.

Wenn wir alles für das Jahrhundertunglück vorbereiten würden, wäre das eine Ressourcenverschwendung ohne Vergleich.....

In Anbetracht seiner Umstände, ist es reiner Schwachsinn ihm zu Empfehlen unmengen an Zeit und Geld in den Teich zu investieren.


----------



## troll20 (19. Dez. 2016)

Flo, mal wieder schlecht geschlafen?
65 cm ist in normalen Winter grenzwärtig, egal wie kalt und wie dick die Eisschicht ist /wird.
Was mich mehr stört ist dabei die Sommertemperatur. Den die kann leicht über 30° in solchen flachen Gewässern gehen.
Dann passiert das was er schon geschrieben hat der Teich wird grün. Warum weil viele Organismen im Teich absterben und einige wenige mit dem niedrigen Sauerstoffgehalt klar kommen oder gar bevorzugen. Fische gehören da weniger zu.
Und er fragt danach was er besser machen kann und stellt dazu sein Budget vor.
Also warum:_ In Anbetracht seiner Umstände, ist es reiner Schwachsinn ihm zu Empfehlen unmengen an Zeit und Geld in den Teich zu investieren. _????


----------



## Teich4You (19. Dez. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Flo, mal wieder schlecht geschlafen?


Wieso mal wieder?
Was soll das?



troll20 schrieb:


> 65 cm ist in normalen Winter grenzwärtig, egal wie kalt und wie dick die Eisschicht ist /wird.


Scheint die Fische bisher nicht gestört zu haben.




troll20 schrieb:


> Dann passiert das was er schon geschrieben hat der Teich wird grün


Lest einfach mal seinen Text genau, oder auch nicht.
Das war vor dem neuen Filter.

Und wer mit Wörtern wie Schwachsinn kommt.....aber ne....ich bin ja der pöse pöse Florian.


----------



## falang (19. Dez. 2016)

Merci für Rückmeldungen.
Als ich den Filter gekauft habe sah ich nur die schöne Zahlen die er leistet/sollte (mit Koi`s max 9000Liter...mit Fisch/Pflanzen 18.000Liter)
Laut Fachmann kann man jedoch eher von Leistungen von 7500-8000Liter bei Koi`s und mit Fischbestand/Pflanzen eher von 15.000 Liter ausgehen.
Wenn ich nun den Rand neu mache mit Vertiefung des Teichs werd ich denk ich mal so auf ca 13-16.000Liter kommen?? Also eventuell zu wenig Leistung.Werd das aber erst im Sommer sehenwie der das dann packt.

Wegen Tiefe im Teich...Ja es haben die Goldis in all den Jahren überlebt,da es die letzten Jahre nicht all zu kalt war und da die Gefahr weniger besteht das da was passiert als das Thema Wärme.
Letzten Sommer hatte ich stellenweise Wassertemperaturen von fast 26 Grad.Das hat meine Algen sehr gefreut die dann als schwimmende Nester an der Oberfläche hochkamen(Deswegen möcht ich auch nen Skimmer).Dazu kam dann noch der weiße Schaum(sieht man auf einem Bild)und alles sah dann nicht mehr so klar aus.

Wegen dem Umbau. Zeit denk ich mal wird nicht das Problem werden(bin ab Mitte März bis Mai zuhause) jedoch die Kosten. Deswegen nur neue Teichfolie(was der teuerste Posten sein wird)und Steine und Rohre bekomm ich sehr billig.Ach der Skimmer wäre noch anzuschaffen.
Jedoch wäre eine stärkere Pumpe schon über dem was ich an Kohle mir vorstell.


----------



## Teich4You (19. Dez. 2016)

Ich sehe weiterhin einen normal funktionierenden Gartenteich.
Und der öminöse Fachmann hat nun gesagt der Filter reicht nicht?
Meine Frage zu den Wasserwerten wurde nicht beantwortet.
Die Mini-Schaumnester sind doch gar nix.
Teich ist Teich, oder wolltest du einen glasklaren Pool? 
Unterwasserpflanzen sehe ich kaum.
Die Sollten zur Wasserklarheit und Sauerstoffversorgung beitragen.


----------



## falang (19. Dez. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Und der öminöse Fachmann hat nun gesagt der Filter reicht nicht?



Der sagte...es KÖNNTE sein das der nicht mehr ausreicht



Teich4You schrieb:


> Meine Frage zu den Wasserwerten wurde nicht beantwortet.



Hab ich nur mal im Gartencenter testen lassen...da waren sie ok....weiß aber nicht mehr die Werte.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Die Mini-Schaumnester sind doch gar nix.
> Teich ist Teich, oder wolltest du einen glasklaren Pool?



Naja Pool nicht...aber möglichst dauerhaft bis zum Grund schauen können bzw klares Wasser



Teich4You schrieb:


> Unterwasserpflanzen sehe ich kaum.



Ja die fehlen da noch gewaltig und auch sonst so an Pflanzen
Die Sollten zur Wasserklarheit und Sauerstoffversorgung beitragen.


----------



## Teich4You (19. Dez. 2016)

Das bestätigt meine Vermutungen, dass der Filter für Ammonium und Nitrit ausreicht.
Also würde ich da nix machen wollen.
Nitrat wird aber im Teich verbleiben als Endprodukt, was für die Algen gutes Futter darstellt.
Es ist zwar keine super-Algen-Invasion, aber wenn du es richtig klar haben möchtest, dann *"könnten" *Unterwaserpflanzen und andere Pflanzen als Nitratverwerter das Problem abmildern. Alternativ könntest du durch Wasserwechsel das Nitrat im Sommer rausholen und den Fischen was gutes tun.
Eine stärkere UVC könnte das Algenproblem auch beheben, respektive ein richtiger Vorfilter.
Aber Aufwand und Nutzen sollten in angemessenem Verhältnis bleiben finde ich.
Zusätzliche Pflanzen und Frischwasser sind erst mal günstiger, als noch mehr Technik.


----------



## falang (19. Dez. 2016)

Was meinst du mit VORFILTER??....Welche Unterwasserpflanzen würden da zum gegebenen Zeitpunkt passen?Stärkere UVC vermut ich mal wäre übertrieben?Meine 36Watt ist laut Hersteller für 20.000Liter ausreichend?
Und mein Hausbesitzer freut es sehr wenn ich all Furz Wasser austausche....hab ja diesen Sommer schon ca.20.000Liter verblasen


----------



## Teich4You (19. Dez. 2016)

Vorfilter holen nach möglichkeit die kleinen Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser, die dich so stören und das Wasser trüben.

Pflanzenempfehlungen sprechen lieber andere aus.
Das ist nicht so mein Metier.

Ich rechne 2W/m³ UVC Leistung.
Damit wäre deine UVC im grünen Breich.

Dem Hausbesitzer ist es doch egal wieviel Wasser du verbrauchst.
Das kauft er ja auch nur ein sozusagen.
Das stellt er ja dann dir in Rechnung, oder? 

Wie gesagt, das sind alles Möglichkeiten um gegen zu steuern.
Welche du nun wie intensiv nutzt musst du gucken.


----------



## falang (19. Dez. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Dem Hausbesitzer ist es doch egal wieviel Wasser du verbrauchst.
> Das kauft er ja auch nur ein sozusagen.
> Das stellt er ja dann dir in Rechnung, oder?



Nein Wasser zahlt er...ist in den Betriebskosten drinne(Im normalen Rahmen halt)


----------



## falang (19. Dez. 2016)

So in etwa stell ich mir das mal vor....hoff man sieht es einigermasen auf dem Bild.


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Dez. 2016)

falang schrieb:


> Und mein Hausbesitzer freut es sehr, wenn ich all Furz Wasser austausche....hab ja diesen Sommer schon ca.20.000Liter verblasen



Stimmt. Bei 5 Euro sind es dann ca. 100 Euro. Macht dem Vermieter bestimmt kein Spass.

Pflanze für Unterwasser sind zum Beispiel __ Hornkraut, __ Vallisnerien, __ Wasserpest und auch Krebsscherren. Wobei letztere später im Sommer aufschwimmen und zum Herbst Winter wieder absinken. Unten am Grund bilden sich dann bei den Krebsscherren Kindel, welche wenn sie groß genug sind wieder aufschwimmen und absinken. 




Teich4You schrieb:


> Den *Schwachsinn *kannst du dir stecken.


Magst das Wort nicht. Dann such mal im Netz, ob irgendwo es als Sinnvoll (auch schönes Wort) beschreiben wird, Fische  in Deutschland bei 65cm zu halten. Denke du findest nur das Gegenteil.
Wenn jemand etwas absolut falsches schreibt, dann bekommt er meine Meinung auch zu hören. Die Argumentation, hat letzten Winter geklappt.....hat was von über rote Ampel fahren.....das ging das letzten male auch gut.


----------



## falang (19. Dez. 2016)

*asiatische Vallisnerie*...hab ich mir grad mal in Google angeschaut....ist genau das was ich brauch bzw was ich mir vorstell.Denk da mal im Frühjahr paar rein und es sieht dann auch besser aus was Grund betrifft.Wobei ich die Frage stellen muss....kann ich die dann auch bei 80-100cm tiefe einsetzen


----------



## trampelkraut (19. Dez. 2016)

Kannst du!


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Dez. 2016)

Vallisneria spiralis oder eine andere sollte auch funktionieren. Ich habe mal Vallisneria im Gardasee bei 3-4 m tiefe ertaucht....gut der Teich ist ziemlich klar aber da sollten deine 100cm klein Problem sein.
Wenn möglich besorge dir welche aus einem Teich. Ich habe mal welche aus dem Auarium eingesetzt die wahren ziemlich mickrig. Sind aber auch zu ziemlich großen Pflanzen angewachsen.


----------



## falang (27. Dez. 2016)

Danke für Antworten wegen Pflanzen.
Wollt,wenn es soweit ist,da bestellenhttp://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ved=0ahUKEwia7_zK-4zRAhUcIFAKHXv2B3EQ9QEIKzAB


----------



## falang (27. Dez. 2016)

Wollt auch mal nachfragen wenn ich mich für diese Variante entscheide(siehe Bild)
Muss da die Pumpenkammer(C)mit Wasser gefüllt sein oder ohne(trocken)....desweiteren kann ich,wenn ich Pumpe direkt an Schlauch/Rohr anschliese max HT 50 machen oder Schlauch 1,1/2.
Würde eine 50 HT Rohr für Leitung(B) reichen? 

Die Pumpe bringt 183Liter/min oder 11.000Liter/std
Auf 1m Höhenunterschied(dort steht der Filter)bringt sie noch 130Liter/min oder 7800Liter/std
Und Filter hat max Durchfluss von 8000Liter...also wäre 1m Höhe voll passend
Hier noch anderes Bild wie ich mir das vorstelle.


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Dez. 2016)

Skimmer und Bodenablauf sollten schon in 110 er Rohr bis zur Pumpenkammer angeschlossen werden.Die Pumpenkammer muss mit Wasser gefüllt sein, sie saugt doch das Wasser direkt aus der Pumpenkammer an.

Die UVC würde ich über den Wasserspiegel setzen, nicht das sie mal absäuft. Oder du nimmst eine Tauch UVC.


----------



## falang (28. Dez. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Skimmer und Bodenablauf sollten schon in 110 er Rohr bis zur Pumpenkammer angeschlossen werden.Die Pumpenkammer muss mit Wasser gefüllt sein, sie saugt doch das Wasser direkt aus der Pumpenkammer an.


Und genau das ist dies wo ich irgendwie nicht so verstehe...es läuft vom Teich ein 110er Rohr in die Pumpenkammer...diese läuft voll bis zur gleichen Wasserlinie Teichoberfläche UND DANN soll meine Pumpe(die in dem mit Wassergefülltem Schacht liegt)soviel an Wasser absaugen,das da in den Rohren genügend Kraft besteht um einen ordenlichen Sog zu erreichen?



trampelkraut schrieb:


> Die UVC würde ich über den Wasserspiegel setzen, nicht das sie mal absäuft. Oder du nimmst eine Tauch UVC


Die UVC ist am Biosmart dran wo über Teich liegt...quasi ca 1m Höhenunterschied zum Pumpenschacht


----------



## troll20 (28. Dez. 2016)

@falang es kommt drauf an was man wie erreichen möchte. 
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre es diese Pumpen Gehäuse/ Körbe am Teichboden zu platzieren, genauso wie den Skimmer. Und dann geht man mit Schläuchen durch die Folie in deine Pumpenkammer und schließt die Schläuche direkt an die Pumpe an. Das bedeutet aber das die Pumpen brauchst welche trocken aufgestellt werden.
Viele Wege führen nach Rom, welcher der für dich beste ist musst du entscheiden


----------



## Zacky (28. Dez. 2016)

falang schrieb:


> Und genau das ist dies wo ich irgendwie nicht so verstehe...es läuft vom Teich ein 110er Rohr in die Pumpenkammer...diese läuft voll bis zur gleichen Wasserlinie Teichoberfläche UND DANN soll meine Pumpe(die in dem mit Wassergefülltem Schacht liegt)soviel an Wasser absaugen,das da in den Rohren genügend Kraft besteht um einen ordenlichen Sog zu erreichen?



Das geht, nur braucht es dann natürlich eine vernünftige Pumpe, die auch diese Leistung bringt. Das wären bei 2 x 110 zwischen 15 & 20tsd Liter/Stunde, die es dann gilt in etwa umzuwälzen. Dafür muss dann natürlich auch der Biofilter ausgelegt sein, was ich mir bei dem Biosmart nicht vorstellen kann.


----------



## Teich4You (28. Dez. 2016)

Kommen wir zurück auf meine Aussage vom Anfang:



Teich4You schrieb:


> Wenn die Folie kaputt ist, leg eine neue rein und gestalte den Rand anders.
> Da der Teich eher wie ein Gartenteich angelegt ist, würde ich keinen Bodenablauf verbauen wollen.
> Das ist zwar eine tolle Sache, aber bei diesem Teich unnötig aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## falang (28. Dez. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Das geht, nur braucht es dann natürlich eine vernünftige Pumpe, die auch diese Leistung bringt. Das wären bei 2 x 110 zwischen 15 & 20tsd Liter/Stunde, die es dann gilt in etwa umzuwälzen. Dafür muss dann natürlich auch der Biofilter ausgelegt sein, was ich mir bei dem Biosmart nicht vorstellen kann.


Genau da liegt das Problem...hab NUR eine O...Pumpe 11500L/h und ist für diesen Filter passend im Set gewesen.


----------



## falang (28. Dez. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Kommen wir zurück auf meine Aussage vom Anfang:


So langsam glaub ich das dies(schon allein wegen den Kosten)für mich die bessere Lösung ist


----------



## falang (28. Dez. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> @falang es kommt drauf an was man wie erreichen möchte.
> Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre es diese Pumpen Gehäuse/ Körbe am Teichboden zu platzieren, genauso wie den Skimmer. Und dann geht man mit Schläuchen durch die Folie in deine Pumpenkammer und schließt die Schläuche direkt an die Pumpe an. Das bedeutet aber das die Pumpen brauchst welche trocken aufgestellt werden.
> Viele Wege führen nach Rom, welcher der für dich beste ist musst du entscheiden


Trockenaufstellung geht bei der Pumpe schon. Mein Ziel ist eigentlich so anvesiert,das ich leichter an die Pumpe komm und die Schläuche aus dem Teich verschwinden.
Auf folgendem Bild müsst doch dies dann auch möglich sein oder??Also quasi Bodenablauf 50er Anschluss oder 2er Schlauch der dann per Foliendurchführung direkt an Pumpe angeschlossen wird(also Pumpenschacht NICHT mit Wasser gefüllt)und von dort in Filter


----------



## Zacky (28. Dez. 2016)

Wenn Du den Aufwand (neue Folie) betreiben willst, kannst Du auch einen kleineren Bodenablauf einbauen. Es gibt Bodenabläufe, die haben einen 50mm Rohranschluss. Den kannst Du dann auch nutzen und mit Rohren oder einem Flexschlauch in 50mm direkt bis in die Pumpenkammer gehen und somit auch die Leitungen unterirdisch unter der Folie verbauen. Dazu einen Skimmer den man auch mit 50mm Rohr anschließen könnte. In der Folge verlegst Du beide Leitungen in den Pumpenschacht (welcher dann auch trocken sein kann) und kannst dort dann mit einem Y-Stück beide Leitungen auf die Pumpe klemmen.


----------



## falang (28. Dez. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Aufwand (neue Folie) betreiben willst, kannst Du auch einen kleineren Bodenablauf einbauen. Es gibt Bodenabläufe, die haben einen 50mm Rohranschluss. Den kannst Du dann auch nutzen und mit Rohren oder einem Flexschlauch in 50mm direkt bis in die Pumpenkammer gehen und somit auch die Leitungen unterirdisch unter der Folie verbauen. Dazu einen Skimmer den man auch mit 50mm Rohr anschließen könnte. In der Folge verlegst Du beide Leitungen in den Pumpenschacht (welcher dann auch trocken sein kann) und kannst dort dann mit einem Y-Stück beide Leitungen auf die Pumpe klemmen.


Denke das wird so die beste Lösung sein...erstens Teichfolie ist bereits über 30Jahre alt und am Rand schon löchrig mit stellenweise schon Wurzelausschlag ALSO raus damit...zweitens wären die Schläuche/Rohre aufgeräumt...drittens kann ich dann mit dem Y-Stück wahlweise Skimmer oder Bodenablauf steuern je nachdem ich wo mehr Reinigung brauche. Dies müßte selbst mit meiner Pumpe machbar sein
Vielen Dank erstmal für die Antworten
Jetzt muss ich nur noch möglichst das was ich dafür benötige so billig wie möglich besorgen,da ja mein Vermieter der Teich ein Dorn im Auge ist und finanziell nichts mit beisteuertund wenn ich das nur mal überschlage dann gehn da mit neuer Folie/Vlies...Rohre....Mähkanten...Teichumrandung usw usw auch nen 1000er drauf


----------



## falang (6. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Teichfreunde

Gutes Neues Jahr erstmal nachträglich. War krank und kann erst jetzt mal wieder Fragen zu meinem Problem stellen.

Hab mich nun entschieden und es wird ein Pumpenschacht(mit Wasser gefüllt) neben dem Teich ausgehoben der dann in Halbschwerkraft betrieben wird.

Folgender Plan ist angestrebt.
Bodenablauf mit 110er KG Rohr in Pumpenkammer inkl.Schieber
Rohrskimmer(vermutlich Messner Rohrskimmer 200) auch mit 110er KG Rohr in Pumpenkammer inkl. Schieber
Pumpenkammer wird (eingegraben auf Wasserstandshöhe+10cm drüber)eine Wanne mit Deckel(120cmx100cmx85cm

Ich dachte ich setz meine O.se Eco Classic 11500 in Schacht rein die das Wasser mit 1 ½ Schlauch zur UVC und dann Filter pumpt und von dort zurück über Bachlauf in Teich.
Von PS zum Filter sind es max 1m Höhenunterschied.


Reicht da meine Pumpe überhaupt aus den Skimmer auch noch eine gute Sogwirkung zu ermöglichen?
Oder muss da eine zweite Pumpe mit in Schacht um mehr Wasser abzusaugen,die dann per 1 ½ Schlauch das Wasser zusätzlich in Bachlauf pumpt?

Weil nur *EINE* Pumpe,die dann stärker wäre(Beispiel ne 16000 oder gar 20000)würde ja meinen Filter zum überlaufen bringen.



Oder bleibt mir dann nur die Möglichkeit entweder *NUR* Bodenablauf oder *NUR* Skimmer per Zugschieber ordentlich zu betreiben.

Danke für Antworten im Vorfeld


----------



## falang (28. Mai 2017)

Hallo Teichfreunde
Wollt mal ein Feedback geben was aus meiner Pfütze geworden ist. Wurde ja viel diskutiert und Vorschläge gemacht und es wurde folgendes umgesetzt(Vorschlag Zacky)....Wenn Du den Aufwand (neue Folie) betreiben willst, kannst Du auch einen kleineren Bodenablauf einbauen. Es gibt Bodenabläufe, die haben einen 50mm Rohranschluss.*Bodenablauf wurde gegen Art Ziel-Saugtechnig NG umgestzt*...... Den kannst Du dann auch nutzen und mit Rohren oder einem Flexschlauch in 50mm direkt bis in die Pumpenkammer gehen und somit auch die Leitungen unterirdisch unter der Folie verbauen. Dazu einen Skimmer den man auch mit 50mm Rohr anschließen könnte. In der Folge verlegst Du beide Leitungen in den Pumpenschacht (welcher dann auch trocken sein kann) und kannst dort dann mit einem Y-Stück beide Leitungen auf die Pumpe klemmen.
Ende???? vom Lied seht ihr auf den Bildern.


----------



## Haggard (28. Mai 2017)

Wo hast Du denn den Skimmer versteckt ?


----------



## falang (28. Mai 2017)

Haggard schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn den Skimmer versteckt ?



Der kommt noch demnächst angeschlossen.Das ist die 2. Anschlussleitung(siehe Pfeil) die im Moment als zusätzlicher Ansaugpunkt dient.


----------



## mitch (28. Mai 2017)

Hallo Norbert,
ein paar Pflanzen kommen schon noch in den Teich, oder


----------



## falang (28. Mai 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Norbert,
> ein paar Pflanzen kommen schon noch in den Teich, oder



Ja klar doch....hab da allerdings noch keine Vorstellung WAS ich da alles rein tun kann...hatte vor kurzem mal bischen Kanadische __ Wasserpest und 
Vallisneria Gigantea rein(hat den Goldis gut geschmeckt).Hab jetzt nur paar Tannenwedel drinne.


----------



## mitch (28. Mai 2017)

falang schrieb:


> Ja klar doch....hab da allerdings noch keine Vorstellung WAS ich da alles rein tun kann



dann schau doch mal da:  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/categories/pflanzen.210/

für Unterwasser z.B.: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/hornkraut.41277/  (wird meist ned verputzt  )

und von Illertissen nach Kirchheim ist es auch keine Weltreise  ==> http://www.nymphaion.de/


----------



## falang (28. Mai 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> und von Illertissen nach Kirchheim ist es auch keine Weltreise


Danke...da werd ich mal mit sicherheit vorbei schauen


----------

